# Rear Window



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

Is there any way i can mod the rear window mechanism so it rolls ALL the way down rather than the 3/4 of the way it rolls down now? I know this sounds odd but i think it would look better in the summer if the window was all the way down. Any suggestions, other than taking the whole window out ?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

i was gonna say you can't because the wheel well is in the way ....but its not on a b13 is it....take the door panel off and see what holds it from going all the way down.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Then let us know! I've always hated childproof back windows, I've just never thought to check and see what can be done. Hmm... but there might be nothing that can be done. I'm picturing maybe a gear on the window lever turning a long toothed arm that would have to be lengthened and relocated, or re-geared or something. Of course, I'm just guessing...

Let us know what you find!


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

B13's don't have the conventional window regulator with a gear on gear with a scissor regulator or arm type of setup. They use a cable driven system, so the only thing limiting travel besides the glass hitting the wheel well portion of the door, would be either the length of the window channel or the regulator track. If you wanted more travel on a rear window you could possibly swap a front door regulator track onto the rear brackets. I get the impression from my FSM that the rear glass will hit the wheel well before the glass is all the way down. If a person was really ambitious, I'm sure you could have custom glass made that would be narrower and could travel furhter into the door without hitting the wheel well, move the rear window channel over and have a custom wing glass made to fill in the larger opening. You can't cut tempered glass so having OEM glass modified to work isn't an option. Someone will just have to pull their rear door panel off and see if the glass even has the room to travel further down.


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

sounds bloody well confusing...maybe when it gets warm ill take a look, or maybe ill just take the whole glass out haha .that will such a hassle haha oh well we'll see thanks for th responses guys!


----------



## Raiden Inc (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a 1993 Nissan Sentra B13. What i did is i got someone to shorten my back glass. Not to much so that it comes of when you send it right up but enough so it is lower when it's right down. Try that.


----------

